# Vange Well/Folly Essex



## daviddabs (Apr 6, 2009)

A well in Vange Essex, maybe be a folly built around a copper rich well, I believe the water was bottled and sold on the A13.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 6, 2009)

What a delightful little building. Such a shame it's been left to get into that state!
Having said that, even the dereliction adds to the charm.
Nice find, david.


----------



## jonney (Apr 7, 2009)

Lovely little place. I'm surprised the well hasn't been capped with a hefty lump of concrete for "Health and Safety" issues though. Nice find though David. Would love to see some pictures of it in its hay day.


----------



## LiamCH (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the look of that well. How far down does the hole go? This looks interesting.


----------



## oldbuoy (Apr 8, 2009)

daviddabs said:


> A well in Vange Essex, maybe be a folly built around a copper rich well, I believe the water was bottled and sold on the A13.



Hi daviddabs.Wonderful photos of Vange well,can you tell me where in Vange it is please?


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Sep 29, 2009)

Visited this site today and took a few shots that I thought I would add to this thread.


----------



## cagedangel (Nov 6, 2009)

omg,i can't believe it.i used to go to that place when i was a child.i can't believe it! it looks the same
wow!!:icon_evil


----------



## jezamon (Nov 9, 2009)

ooh very cool...i love this


----------



## LouiLore (Nov 24, 2009)

This place is actually located in langdon hills, if you go to the visitor centre they can give you directions and I believe even though the opening to the well is not full the well itself has been backfilled, some interesting history behind the place is that it is built in the style of the old SPA buildings, the well was shut down after concerns as to its safety (quality of water) and it seems to have been a place of gathering for yobs in the past as every time i go there there are empty cans of stella and bottles of white lightning as well as the graffiti,

great find there obviously are some explorers near me then, if your in the area on the other side of the country park are some abandonned houses


----------

